# An early season wt ped



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I have had some guys on here ask to see some more pedestal work so here's another finished up last week. I love these early season short haired wts. Base is custom made like all the others, in solid red oak panels trimmed in walnut.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fantastic work! Well done


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great work


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Love it i have a buck mounted from the opening day of bow season a few years ago deffinately my fav mount


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Outstanding work!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Another great looking mount .


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## hurst1 (Jan 3, 2009)

You do some awesome work!


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Matt's work is outstanding I have seen it first hand. This is my buddies buck from November is there right now getting done.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Super!!!


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## yeti49 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Top notch work!!


----------

